# Windows 10: Upgrade, Preise, Treiber, Spiele - Alle Infos kurz vor Release



## AntonioFunes (18. Juli 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Windows 10: Upgrade, Preise, Treiber, Spiele - Alle Infos kurz vor Release* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Windows 10: Upgrade, Preise, Treiber, Spiele - Alle Infos kurz vor Release


----------



## USA911 (18. Juli 2015)

Wäre es möglich einen Vergleich der Unterschiede zwischen dem 7er (8er) und dem 10er Windows zu machen?

Denn bisher sehe ich keine Gründe, warum man das Angebot mit dem 10er update machen sollte, da einfach ein Überblick als Vergleich m it den dazugehörigen Stärken und Schwächen.


----------



## Orzhov (18. Juli 2015)

Danke für den übersichtlichen und Informativen Artikel. Bleibt zu hoffen das Cortana nicht am Ende noch neidisch wird, weil man einen anderen Browser verwendet.


----------



## Batze (18. Juli 2015)

Schöne Zusammenfassung.


----------



## Raffnek30000 (18. Juli 2015)

Eine Microsoft Mitarbeiterin am telefon hat mir gesagt keine oder sondern eine und Sache ist sprich man danach 2 Lizenzen besitzt. Dieser Artikel sagt was anderes ich wüsste gerne woher ihr die Information habt und was jetzt richtig ist.


----------



## Worrel (18. Juli 2015)

Raffnek30000 schrieb:


> Eine Microsoft Mitarbeiterin am telefon hat mir gesagt keine oder sondern eine und Sache ist sprich man danach 2 Lizenzen besitzt. Dieser Artikel sagt was anderes ich wüsste gerne woher ihr die Information habt und was jetzt richtig ist.


Du kannst wieder auf die ursprüngliche Version downgraden, wenn du das willst. Aber ich gehe nicht davon aus, daß du den Key deiner jetzigen Version UND den des Win 10 Upgrades auf *verschiedenen *Rechnern  gleichzeitig verwenden kannst.
Zum einen ist der Win 10 Key dann ja an die Hardware gebunden und zum anderen ist das bei meinem momentanen Win 8 Upgrade von Vista auch nicht möglich, das Vista in einer VM zu aktivieren, weil es "bereits benutzt wird" (sinngemäß).


----------



## Shadow_Man (18. Juli 2015)

Wie wird das eigentlich genau mit dem Upgrade sein? Ich bin zwar seit MS-Dos Zeiten dabei, aber ein Upgrade hab ich noch nie gemacht. Hatte mir bisher immer Vollversionen gekauft.
Ist das dann wie eine frische Neuinstallation? Mir gehts eben nur darum, ob ich vorher meine Daten sichern muss. Dann speicher ich mein Zeug auf einer externen Festplatte, wie bei einer Neuinstallation. Nicht, dass sonst meine Daten weg sind.


----------



## HanFred (18. Juli 2015)

SB-Versionen und OEM-Versionen sind lizenztechnisch doch genau dasselbe. Jedenfalls steht auf allen Lizenzklebern meiner normal im Laden gekauften Versionen jeweils "OEM" drauf.

@Shadow_Man: Ein Upgrade ist, wie der Begriff schon sagt, ein Upgrade und keine Neuinstallation. Eine Solche wird man aber wohl ebenfalls durchführen können.
Ich habe bisher nur einmal Upgrade von Win 8 auf 8.1 gemacht.


----------



## Batze (18. Juli 2015)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Wie wird das eigentlich genau mit dem Upgrade sein? Ich bin zwar seit MS-Dos Zeiten dabei, aber ein Upgrade hab ich noch nie gemacht. Hatte mir bisher immer Vollversionen gekauft.
> Ist das dann wie eine frische Neuinstallation? Mir gehts eben nur darum, ob ich vorher meine Daten sichern muss. Dann speicher ich mein Zeug auf einer externen Festplatte, wie bei einer Neuinstallation. Nicht, dass sonst meine Daten weg sind.



Also Sichern sollte man sowie immer.
Ansonsten ist dieses Upgrade anders als alle anderen davor, denn es wird ja, laut Info alles übernommen.

Ich selbst warte mit dem Upgrade so lange, bis MS eine Vollversion zum download bereit hält, damit ich, falls die 4 Wochen Frist zum downgrade vergeht, ich zumindest, wenn erforderlich Frisch installen kann, mit einer DvD/ISO.
Bevor ich nicht irgend etwas in der Hand habe, womit ich auch W 10 frisch installen kann, mache ich da erstmal gar nichts.

Denn, lass das System mal abschmieren, irgendwas geht nicht und du kannst nicht mehr (bei mir W7) zurück, weil der Key ja dann auf W10 festgenagelt ist, und hast auch kein W10 Install Medium. Dann hast du eine ganz fette Arschkarte.
Deshalb warte ich bis MS da was bereit stellt.


----------



## Worrel (18. Juli 2015)

Batze schrieb:


> Ansonsten ist dieses Upgrade anders als alle anderen davor, denn es wird ja, laut Info alles übernommen.


Was doch genauso ist wie bei bisherigen Upgrades auch ... 

Ich hatte jedenfalls nach dem Upgrade von Vista auf 8 alle Programme und sonstiges zur Verfügung.


----------



## Batze (18. Juli 2015)

Stimmt, bei Upgrade auf W8 war es wohl auch schon so. Sorry, hatte ich vergessen, da ich kein W8 habe.


----------



## matrixfehler (19. Juli 2015)

Ich habe Windows10 bereits seit geraumer Zeit im Insider-Programm auf allen (!) meinen Geräten am laufen (PC, Notebook, Tablet, Smartphone).
Der aktuelle Stand kann ich durchaus überzeugen. Sogar auf dem Smartphone hat Windows es meiner Meinung nach endlich geschafft, eine richtig gute Alternative zu Apple und Android zu werden.
Einfach mal probieren und keine Angst vor Veränderungen haben.


----------



## Batze (19. Juli 2015)

matrixfehler schrieb:


> Sogar auf dem Smartphone hat Windows es meiner Meinung nach endlich geschafft, eine richtig gute Alternative zu Apple und Android zu werden.



War auch vorher schon mehr als nur eine Alternative, gerade im Hinblick auf Android. Eventuell noch die ein oder andere App dazu und es bleiben keine Wünsche mehr offen.


----------



## tommy1977 (19. Juli 2015)

Das mit den Treibern ist so eine Sache. Für meine Creative Recon3D (PCI-E) gibt es bis heute keinen Win10-Treiber. Ursprünglich hieß es Ende Juni 2015...dann Juli 2015 und inzwischen sind wir schon bei August 2015. Alle anderen Hardware-Hersteller haben inzwischen Win10-Treiber am Start, nur Creative nicht...irgendwie schon peinlich, oder?


----------



## tommy1977 (19. Juli 2015)

matrixfehler schrieb:


> Ich habe Windows10 bereits seit geraumer Zeit im Insider-Programm auf allen (!) meinen Geräten am laufen (PC, Notebook, Tablet, Smartphone).
> Der aktuelle Stand kann ich durchaus überzeugen. Sogar auf dem Smartphone hat Windows es meiner Meinung nach endlich geschafft, eine richtig gute Alternative zu Apple und Android zu werden.
> Einfach mal probieren und keine Angst vor Veränderungen haben.



Ich bin ebenfalls seit Beginn des Insider-Programms dabei und konnte mich zunehmend mehr begeistern für Win10. Dieses OS wird all diejenigen abgreifen, welche den Schritt von Win7 auf 8 nicht gewagt haben. Win10 bietet ein ähnliches Feeling wie Win7, integriert aber die guten Aspekte von Win8...quasi eine perfekte Symbiose in meinen Augen.


----------



## Nenn-mich-Karl (19. Juli 2015)

Zum Thema Neuinstallation bei anderer Hardware bzw. PC: Ist es nicht so, dass es Retail Keys erlaubt ist, sich auf einem anderen PC zu installieren, nachdem man auf dem alten PC die Befehle slmgr /rilc + slmgr /upk ausgeführt hat, um den Key vom alten PC zu lösen? Wird bei Retail Keys auf jeden Fall so gehandhabt im Moment. Auch soll es ja nochmals in der EU andere Regeln geben was Retail Keys angeht (zu unseren Gunsten).


----------



## TheDuffman (19. Juli 2015)

Nenn-mich-Karl schrieb:


> Zum Thema Neuinstallation bei anderer Hardware bzw. PC: Ist es nicht so, dass es Retail Keys erlaubt ist, sich auf einem anderen PC zu installieren, nachdem man auf dem alten PC die Befehle slmgr /rilc + slmgr /upk ausgeführt hat, um den Key vom alten PC zu lösen?



Retail-Versionen kannst du installieren wo du willst, nur eben nicht auf mehreren Computern gleichzeitig. Die sind im Gegensatz zu OEM-Keys nicht an Hardware gebunden.


----------



## Batze (19. Juli 2015)

tommy1977 schrieb:


> Das mit den Treibern ist so eine Sache. Für meine Creative Recon3D (PCI-E) gibt es bis heute keinen Win10-Treiber. Ursprünglich hieß es Ende Juni 2015...dann Juli 2015 und inzwischen sind wir schon bei August 2015. Alle anderen Hardware-Hersteller haben inzwischen Win10-Treiber am Start, nur Creative nicht...irgendwie schon peinlich, oder?



Das ist bei Creative aber leider nichts neues, eher ist es bei Creative die Normalität, und war schon immer so.


----------



## tommy1977 (19. Juli 2015)

Batze schrieb:


> Das ist bei Creative aber leider nichts neues, eher ist es bei Creative die Normalität, und war schon immer so.



Daher wird meine nächste Soundkarte sicherlich auch keine Creative mehr sein. Schade eigentlich, da ich seit 20 Jahren immer sehr zufrieden mit den Karten war.


----------



## HanFred (19. Juli 2015)

Da ich noch eine uralte X-Fi XtremeMusic (PCI) Habe, muss ich mir bestimmt gar nicht erst Hoffnungen machen.


----------



## Nenn-mich-Karl (19. Juli 2015)

TheDuffman schrieb:


> Retail-Versionen kannst du installieren wo du willst, nur eben nicht auf mehreren Computern gleichzeitig. Die sind im Gegensatz zu OEM-Keys nicht an Hardware gebunden.



Ich habe gerade mal mit dem slmgr Befehl Details über meinen Retail Key Status abgefragt und da stand, dass ich den Key noch 3 mal installieren kann (wenn ich ihn vom jetzigen PC löse hätte ich 4 Aktivierungen)


----------



## tommy1977 (19. Juli 2015)

HanFred schrieb:


> Da ich noch eine uralte X-Fi XtremeMusic (PCI) Habe, muss ich mir bestimmt gar nicht erst Hoffnungen machen.



Oktober 2015

Creative Weltweite Unterstützung


----------



## HanFred (19. Juli 2015)

tommy1977 schrieb:


> Oktober 2015
> 
> Creative Weltweite Unterstützung



Cool, danke! Hoffentlich wird der Treiber auch brauchbar sein, erfahrungsgemäss ist das nicht sicher. Ich mag die Karte allerdings nach wie vor, auch wenn sie gerne den Kontakt verliert, wenn ich etwas am PC schraube.


----------



## Spassbremse (19. Juli 2015)

HanFred schrieb:


> Cool, danke! Hoffentlich wird der Treiber auch brauchbar sein, erfahrungsgemäss ist das nicht sicher. Ich mag die Karte allerdings nach wie vor, auch wenn sie gerne den Kontakt verliert, wenn ich etwas am PC schraube.



Hm - ist das ein rein mechanisches Problem, weil die Halterung nicht mehr richtig greift, oder sind die Kontakte vielleicht (leicht) oxidiert?

Falls Letzteres, empfehle ich die Verwendung eines Kontaktssprays (ich nehme immer das Produkt von WD-40). Damit pflege ich schon seit Jahren erfolgreich auch ältere Elektronik und Hardware.


----------



## Kretze (19. Juli 2015)

Hat sich jemand mal mit dem Upgrade einer alten auf eine neue Windows Version beschäftigt? Ich habe dies damals von Vista auf Windows 7 2 mal getestet und im Fazit musste ich nach jedem der beiden Upgrades die neue Windows Version neu installieren. Nach dem Upgrade liefen diverse nicht Microsoft Programme nicht mehr (ca. 40-60.  Besonders VPN Software, Brennsoftware und CD Emulatoren. So ziemlich alles was eigene Treiber im Betriebssystem installiert.


----------



## HanFred (19. Juli 2015)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Hm - ist das ein rein mechanisches Problem, weil die Halterung nicht mehr richtig greift, oder sind die Kontakte vielleicht (leicht) oxidiert?
> 
> Falls Letzteres, empfehle ich die Verwendung eines Kontaktssprays (ich nehme immer das Produkt von WD-40). Damit pflege ich schon seit Jahren erfolgreich auch ältere Elektronik und Hardware.


Ich denke nicht, das es die Kontakte sind. Wenn ich die Karte mit aller Kraft hineindrücke, wird sie jeweils wieder erkannt. Aber danke für den Tip. Normales WD40 oder ist das was spezielles? Normales hätte ich (natürlich) hier.

@Kretze: Bei dieser Art Programme würde ich auch Probleme erwarten. Das kann auch einfach daran liegen, dass die Treiber einfach nicht mehr alle kompatibel sind.


----------



## Spassbremse (19. Juli 2015)

HanFred schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht, das es die Kontakte sind. Wenn ich die Karte mit aller Kraft hineindrücke, wird sie jeweils wieder erkannt. Aber danke für den Tip. Normales WD40 oder ist das was spezielles? Normales hätte ich (natürlich) hier.



Neeeeeeeiiiiiin. Bloß kein Öl! 

Schon klar, dass die meisten Leute bei "WD-40" nur ans Öl denken, ähnlich wie bei "Tempo" an Taschentücher. Tatsächlich stellt die Firma aber noch eine ganze Menge anderer Produkte her. 

Ich meine das Zeug hier:

https://www.wd40.de/wd-40-specialist/kontaktspray/


----------



## Maiernator (19. Juli 2015)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Danke für den übersichtlichen und Informativen Artikel. Bleibt zu hoffen das Cortana nicht am Ende noch neidisch wird, weil man einen anderen Browser verwendet.


Edge ist ziemlich schnell und mit Chrome und Firefox in allen Bereichen ungefähr gleich auf. Chrome gewinnt zwar bei benchmark Tests, aber immer nur ganz knapp. Vor allem kann man mit Edge seiten mit Textmarker bearbeiten, was zb bei Pdf Dokumente(die wie bei Chrome jetzt direkt im Browser gezeigt werden) richtig nützlich ist. Im Vergleich zum IE ist Edge schon eine wesentliche Steigerung auf Seiten von Microsoft, in Verbindung mit Cortana ne Überlegung wert ob man ihn nutzt.

Hab die Preview seit März laufen und Win10 ist gelungen, es ist schnell, aufgeräumter als Win8 und schlichter, das Kachelsystem ist deutlich weniger aufdringlich und die Integration von Cortana ist auch ein dickes Plus.


----------



## HanFred (19. Juli 2015)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Neeeeeeeiiiiiin. Bloß kein Öl!
> 
> Schon klar, dass die meisten Leute bei "WD-40" nur ans Öl denken, ähnlich wie bei "Tempo" an Taschentücher. Tatsächlich stellt die Firma aber noch eine ganze Menge anderer Produkte her.
> 
> ...


Genau deshalb habe ich nachgefragt, danke noch einmal. 
Dass es Kontaktspray gibt, weiss ich vom Kumpel, der immer an seinen Autos rumschraubt. Zündkerzen und so.


----------



## Batze (19. Juli 2015)

tommy1977 schrieb:


> Daher wird meine nächste Soundkarte sicherlich auch keine Creative mehr sein. Schade eigentlich, da ich seit 20 Jahren immer sehr zufrieden mit den Karten war.



Ja das ist wirklich schade. Ich kann mich noch an Zeiten erinnern, da war es ein Muss eine Creativ zu haben. War einfach das beste was es gab. Aber leider haben sie ihren Ruf eben mit Treiberproblemen nicht gerade verbessert. Zumal die Karten immer noch gut sind, aber die Auswahl an anderen Top Sound Karten ist eben Größer geworden. Da hat es Creativ verpasst ihr Image und die Qualität auf zu polieren.


----------



## USA911 (22. Juli 2015)

> Windows 10: Kostenloses Upgrade - Zehn Gründe für den Umstieg  				*Neu*




Wo sind bitte die 10 Gründe die im Video für das Upgrade sprechen sollen Microsoft?


Der einzige Grund der genannt wird, ist das die Oberfläche so sein wird, wie man sie kennt. Und das ist ein Grund warum man nicht umsteigen muss, weil dann bleibt auch alles gleich...

Schade hatte gehofft, endlich mal Gründe zubekommen, warum ich mich für das 10er interesieren soll...


----------



## BiJay (22. Juli 2015)

USA911 schrieb:


> Schade hatte gehofft, endlich mal Gründe zubekommen, warum ich mich für das 10er interesieren soll...


Kostenlos und DirectX 12 sollten für einen Gamer eigentlich Grund genug sein...


----------



## Worrel (22. Juli 2015)

BiJay schrieb:


> Kostenlos und DirectX 12 sollten für einen Gamer eigentlich Grund genug sein...


"Kostenlos" alleine ist als Grund nicht sehr sinnvoll. Und DX12 müssen Spiele auch erst mal unterstützen.

Und dann sind ja gerade Gamer vom Problem der wechselnden Hardware betroffen. Wenn man nämlich zuviel austauscht, gilt das Windows intern als "anderer Rechner", für die die kostenlose Win 10 Version dann nicht mehr lizensiert ist. Das wird noch spannend, wie sich das genau äußern wird. Kommt man dann beispielsweise noch an seine Daten, die mit den Rechten des nur unter laufendem Windows zugänglichen Benutzers abgelegt wurden...?


----------



## USA911 (22. Juli 2015)

BiJay schrieb:


> Kostenlos und DirectX 12 sollten für einen Gamer eigentlich Grund genug sein...



Nur weils gratis ist, ist dadurch ja noch kein Sinn gegeben. Da ich nicht sagen kann, ob es für mein System besser ist oder nicht (und das Aussehen und die beworbenen Features sind für mich ein schmarrn, die ich bisher noch nie gebraucht habe)

DX12 wird erst in ein paar jahren interesant. Vorallem, seit wann ist dx11 auf dem Markt und wie lange hat es gebraucht bis mal Spiele auch auf DX11 entwickelt wurden...

Apropos DX12... die hauptunterstützung von MS wird eh erst mit der nächsten Konsole kommen, schließlich setzen sie ja so auf das Crossplay / Streaming der konsolenspiele und solange auf den MS-konsolen kein dx12 läuft, wird es auch nicht so im Fokus sein (eigene Meinung)


----------



## BiJay (22. Juli 2015)

USA911 schrieb:


> Nur weils gratis ist, ist dadurch ja noch kein Sinn gegeben. Da ich nicht sagen kann, ob es für mein System besser ist oder nicht (und das Aussehen und die beworbenen Features sind für mich ein schmarrn, die ich bisher noch nie gebraucht habe)


Ich sagte _und_, natürlich ist kostenlos allein kein Grund zu wechseln, aber sobald was anderes dazu kommt, ist es sehr relevant. Performance-Tests wird es ja zeitnah geben. Ich werde auch die ersten Wochen abwarten, falls es noch Probleme geben sollte, auch wenn es anhand der Previews nicht so ausschaut. Die Features sind auch optional. Falls dir z.B. Kacheln nicht gefallen, dann nutz sie nicht. Man kann Win 10 auch wie Win 7 nutzen. Vielleicht gefallen dir ja doch noch ein paar der neuen Features. Man muss ja nicht gleich alles Neue als schlecht abstempeln, bevor man es mal ausprobiert hat.



USA911 schrieb:


> DX12 wird erst in ein paar jahren interesant. Vorallem, seit wann ist dx11 auf dem Markt und wie lange hat es gebraucht bis mal Spiele auch auf DX11 entwickelt wurden...
> 
> Apropos DX12... die hauptunterstützung von MS wird eh erst mit der nächsten Konsole kommen, schließlich setzen sie ja so auf das Crossplay / Streaming der konsolenspiele und solange auf den MS-konsolen kein dx12 läuft, wird es auch nicht so im Fokus sein (eigene Meinung)


Es kommen schon dieses Jahr Spiele mit DirectX 12 und nächstes Jahr sogar größere Titel wie z.B. Deus Ex: Mankind Devided. Die Entwickler sind von DirectX 12 mehr überzeugt als von der 11 und werden sich deshalb auch wesentlich schneller anpassen. Die Meinung der Entwickler find ich auch relevanter als deine, sorry.


----------



## HarryHirsch50 (23. Juli 2015)

Da ich schon als kleines Kind gelernt habe ,das nix im Leben umsonst ist, hätte ich gerne mal Erfahren wo der Hacken bei Win 10 ist.


----------



## Worrel (23. Juli 2015)

HarryHirsch50 schrieb:


> Da ich schon als kleines Kind gelernt habe ,das nix im Leben umsonst ist, hätte ich gerne mal Erfahren wo der Hacken bei Win 10 ist.


Der Haken (ohne C) ist, daß das nur für die aktuelle Hardware Konstellation umsonst ist. Änderst du zu viel, mußt du dir ein "richtiges" Win10 kaufen.

Und natürlich wird die Verbreitung des Betriebssystems damit gefördert, so daß man nachher in Statistiken darauf hinweisen kann, daß Win 10 ja deutlich besser angenommen wurde als Win 8 - selbstredend unter "Bereinigung" der Daten bzgl. des Aspektes, daß Win 10 das erste Jahr umsonst angeboten wurde, die natürlich völlig objektiv und unter keinen Umständen geschönt dargestellt wird.


----------



## USA911 (23. Juli 2015)

Ist eigentlich jetzt definitiv Bekannt, was ist, wenn mir Win10 nicht gefällt? Kann man jetzt dann wieder auf seine alte Lizenz zurück kehren oder ist es eine Entscheidung ohne Rückkehr?


----------



## Worrel (23. Juli 2015)

USA911 schrieb:


> Ist eigentlich jetzt definitiv Bekannt, was ist, wenn mir Win10 nicht gefällt? Kann man jetzt dann wieder auf seine alte Lizenz zurück kehren oder ist es eine Entscheidung ohne Rückkehr?


Irgendwo habe ich gelesen, daß man zur vorherigen Version wieder downgraden kann.


----------



## USA911 (23. Juli 2015)

Worrel schrieb:


> Irgendwo habe ich gelesen, daß man zur vorherigen Version wieder downgraden kann.



Irgenwo von Microsoft? Sprich, diesbezüglich gibt es noch keine 100% information?


----------



## HarryHirsch50 (23. Juli 2015)

Wahrscheinlich habe ich schon zuviele Hollywoodfilme geguckt, denn ich denke das da ganz andere Absichten dahinter stecken.


----------



## Worrel (23. Juli 2015)

USA911 schrieb:


> Irgendwo von Microsoft? Sprich, diesbezüglich gibt es noch keine 100% information?


"Irgendwo" wo ich nicht mehr genau weiß, wo. Aber schon in einer grundsätzlich glaubhaften Quelle (News hier, pc welt, heise ...)


----------



## fdl-ananas (23. Juli 2015)

Worrel schrieb:


> Der Haken (ohne C) ist, daß das nur für die aktuelle Hardware Konstellation umsonst ist. Änderst du zu viel, mußt du dir ein "richtiges" Win10 kaufen.


Hast du eine Quelle dafür?

Denn soweit ich informiert bin sollte sich die Lizenzart beim Upgrade auf Win 10 eigentlich nicht ändern.

Sprich, hat man jetzt eine an die Hardware gebundene OEM Version von 7 / 8 wird auch das 10 Update wieder an die Hardware gebunden sein.
Hat man dagegen eine "volle" Retail 7 / 8 Version inklusive Transfer Rechten, so bleiben diese Rechte auch für 10 bestehen.

Eben genauso wie eine Home Edition in Home und Pro in Pro gewandelt wird...


€dit
Gerade das hier gefunden: (Quelle)

*What happens if I change my motherboard?*
 As it pertains to the *OEM licenses *this will  invalidate the Windows 10 upgrade license because it will no longer have  a previous base qualifying license which is required for the free  upgrade. You will then have to purchase a full retail  Windows 10 license. *If the base qualifying license (Windows 7 or Windows 8.1) was a full retail version, then yes, you can transfer it. 
*
_From the Windows 10 end user license agreement:_
*b. Stand-alone software.* If you acquired the  software as stand-alone software (and also if you upgraded from software  you acquired as stand-alone software), you may transfer the software to  another device that belongs to you.


Wäre anders doch auch Blödsinn. 
Wer würde denn freiwillig seine teure, frei installierbare Windows Lizenz für eine aufgeben, welche sich beim nächsten Hardware-Kollaps ebenfalls mit in Rauch auflöst?
Und wie du schon geschrieben hast, es geht Microsoft bei der Upgrade Aktion ja vor allem um eine möglichst schnelle Verbreitung von Win 10.


----------



## Worrel (23. Juli 2015)

fdl-ananas schrieb:


> Wer würde denn freiwillig seine teure, frei installierbare Windows Lizenz für eine aufgeben, welche sich beim nächsten Hardware-Kollaps ebenfalls mit in Rauch auflöst?


Tut sie ja nicht, weil man ja bei Nichtgefallen wieder zurück Downgraden kann.

Ist aber durchaus möglich, daß ich da was falsch verstanden habe - oder daß MS sich da selbst noch nicht sicher ist. Siehe zB die Frage, ob raubkopierte Windows Versionen auch ein Win10 erhalten oder nicht. Das ändert sich ja auch gefühlt monatlich.


----------



## HanFred (23. Juli 2015)

Tja, fragt sich nur, wie es mit im Laden gekauften OEM-Versionen aussieht. Die kann man bei uns ja kaufen.


----------



## Herbboy (23. Juli 2015)

fdl-ananas schrieb:


> Hast du eine Quelle dafür?
> 
> Denn soweit ich informiert bin sollte sich die Lizenzart beim Upgrade auf Win 10 eigentlich nicht ändern.
> 
> ...


  Das große Problem bzw die große Frage ist: wie wird eine "Systembuilder"-Version behandelt? Denn die kann man ja separat kaufen für win 7 und 8, ist besonders bei Gamern, die nen PC selber zusammenstellen oder zusammenbauen lassen sehr beliebt. Und da gibt es KEINE Hardwarebindung - wenn du aber in Windows den key anschaust, steht da ein "OEM" mit drin, es ist also formal gesehen auch ein OEM-Key. 

Zudem kenn ich auch viele, die selbst mit einer Waschechten OEM-Version, zb bei nem Laptop vorinstalliertes Win7, die Lizenz für einen später neu gekauften PC verwenden konnten. D.h. es sind selbst richtige OEM-Versionen nicht unbedingt an die Hardware gebunden - man muss sich lediglich eine Win7-DVD selber brennen oder besorgen und kann nicht die ggf. beim Gerät mitgelieferte nehmen. 

Bin gar nicht mal sicher, ob es speziell hier für D überhaupt eine Bindung gibt. Denn es wurde ja mal sowieso gerichtlich entschieden, dass OEM-Versionen nicht ausschließlich mit daran gebundener Hardware vertrieben werden müssen, so dass es in Sachen OEM-Versionen etwas kulanter zugeht.


----------



## Shadow_Man (23. Juli 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Das große Problem bzw die große Frage ist: wie wird eine "Systembuilder"-Version behandelt? Denn die kann man ja separat kaufen für win 7 und 8, ist besonders bei Gamern, die nen PC selber zusammenstellen oder zusammenbauen lassen sehr beliebt. Und da gibt es KEINE Hardwarebindung - wenn du aber in Windows den key anschaust, steht da ein "OEM" mit drin, es ist also formal gesehen auch ein OEM-Key.
> 
> Zudem kenn ich auch viele, die selbst mit einer Waschechten OEM-Version, zb bei nem Laptop vorinstalliertes Win7, die Lizenz für einen später neu gekauften PC verwenden konnten. D.h. es sind selbst richtige OEM-Versionen nicht unbedingt an die Hardware gebunden - man muss sich lediglich eine Win7-DVD selber brennen oder besorgen und kann nicht die ggf. beim Gerät mitgelieferte nehmen.
> 
> Bin gar nicht mal sicher, ob es speziell hier für D überhaupt eine Bindung gibt. Denn es wurde ja mal sowieso gerichtlich entschieden, dass OEM-Versionen nicht ausschließlich mit daran gebundener Hardware vertrieben werden müssen, so dass es in Sachen OEM-Versionen etwas kulanter zugeht.



Also wenn ich das richtig verstehe, dann gibt es in Deutschland keine Hardwarebindung: Windows 10: EULA, Updatezwang, Supportzeitraum und Hardwarebindung - ComputerBase


----------



## Herbboy (23. Juli 2015)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Also wenn ich das richtig verstehe, dann gibt es in Deutschland keine Hardwarebindung: Windows 10: EULA, Updatezwang, Supportzeitraum und Hardwarebindung - ComputerBase



Ja, aber damit sind ja neu gekaufte Win10-Versionen gemeint, oder? Die Frage ist, ob die OEMs- und Pseudo-OEMs (also Systembuilder-Versionen) von Win7 und Win8 nach dem Upgrade keine Hardwarebindung haben oder nach dem Upgrade dann doch gebunden sind. Denn das Fazit , das computerbase am Schluss zieht, ist an sich nur indirekt aus der Aussage hergeleitet, dass die deutschen OEM-Versionen von Win10 nicht an Hardware gebunden sein werden. und weil die Upgrades ja zu einer Win10-OEM-Version werden, sei das dort ebenfalls so - aber das ist halt nur eine Herleitung... 

Ich denke zwar auch, dass es hier so sein wird, dass man keine Hardwarebindung haben wird. Aber eine klare Aussage wäre mir lieber. Ich versteh auch nicht, warum es da nicht klare Worte von MS gibt - wir sind ja nicht San Marino oder Burundi, sondern hier wird es sicher mind. einige zehn-, vlt hunderttausende User geben, die ihr Win7/8 nicht upgraden würden, wenn nicht sicher ist, dass die Lizenz auch bei später neu gekaufter Hardware verwendbar ist.


----------



## MadFox80 (23. Juli 2015)

matrixfehler schrieb:


> Sogar auf dem Smartphone hat Windows es meiner Meinung nach endlich geschafft, eine richtig gute Alternative zu Apple und Android zu werden.



Darf ich mal fragen, welches Smartphone du nutzt? Ich bin nämlich auch am Überlegen von Android auf Windows zu wechseln. Danke.


----------



## USA911 (24. Juli 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ich denke zwar auch, dass es hier so sein wird, dass man keine Hardwarebindung haben wird. Aber eine klare Aussage wäre mir lieber. Ich versteh auch nicht, warum es da nicht klare Worte von MS gibt - wir sind ja nicht San Marino oder Burundi, sondern hier wird es sicher mind. einige zehn-, vlt hunderttausende User geben, die ihr Win7/8 nicht upgraden würden, wenn nicht sicher ist, dass die Lizenz auch bei später neu gekaufter Hardware verwendbar ist.



Genau das stört mich gewaltig, denn bei mir stehen in 1-3 Jahren die ersten Teile an, die gewechselt werden müssen...


----------

